# Chicken Makes Weird Noise



## Chick3n123 (Aug 13, 2020)

My chicken keeps making weird noises like it's moaning. I've heard this may be to do with something being stuck in her throat or something. It's been like this for 3 days, she's a new chicken that we got, but does this constantly. Please help if you know what to do, video attached shows how it sounds.






Thanks for taking your time to read


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's sounds more like a bird that isn't happy. Is she by herself?


----------



## Chick3n123 (Aug 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's sounds more like a bird that isn't happy. Is she by herself?


No she's with another chicken that she was bred with.
Can that still mean she's not happy and also what can I do to make her happy?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Believe it or not, some are chronic complainers. I've had one or two of them.

If she is eating, drinking and doing normal chicken things then she's one of those. When she gets quiet then pay attention, something might be up.


----------



## Chick3n123 (Aug 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Believe it or not, some are chronic complainers. I've had one or two of them.
> 
> If she is eating, drinking and doing normal chicken things then she's one of those. When she gets quiet then pay attention, something might be up.


So is it fine that they make this noise or is there something I could do to stop it. I don't really mind it but I don't wanna have her being miserable if you understand. Thanks btw for taking your time to answer the last message.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens possess individual personalities. Her personality appears to be one that has a lot to say whether anyone is listening or not. 

If everything about her is normal it's just who she is. Embrace it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can offer her treats of fresh veggies. Like iceberg lettuce, tomatoes, a little fruit. 

Did she live with her coop mate and know the bird? Sometimes being moved can make them unhappy for a while.


----------



## Chick3n123 (Aug 13, 2020)

Yeh they were raised together, thanks so much for your answers, really saved me. I thought something was wrong with her! But now knowing she’s just got a lively personality makes me feel tonnes better. Tysm for your help, have a great day!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They will toss things at you when you least expect it. She might end up being your best friend after a time.


----------

